# Usb mouse crash

## midnigther

I have a little problem with my mouse. It seems work perfectly but sometimes he crash. I need plug out from usb port and back to plug in. The touchpad works perfectly!

dmesg

```

73284.241656] usb 2-2.2: Product: USB Laser Mouse

[73284.241658] usb 2-2.2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[73284.241782] usb 2-2.2: usb_probe_device

[73284.241787] usb 2-2.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[73284.243435] usb 2-2.2: adding 2-2.2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[73284.243512] usbhid 2-2.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[73284.243516] usbhid 2-2.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[73284.248093] input: Logitech USB Laser Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb2/2-2/2-2.2/2-2.2:1.0/input/input20

[73284.248206] generic-usb 0003:046D:C062.000E: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.2-2.2/input0

[73284.248230] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '032'

[73284.248273] hub 2-2:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0004

[73284.429103] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74027.081064] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74027.081642] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74027.081646] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74033.737060] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74033.737853] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74033.737859] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74033.793078] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74033.794328] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74033.794335] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74033.850064] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74033.850953] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74033.850957] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74034.206083] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74034.207390] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74034.207397] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74034.262076] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74034.263058] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74034.263065] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74034.918086] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74034.918673] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74034.918678] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74036.674056] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74036.674654] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74036.674660] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.130072] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.130717] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.130724] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.186083] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.186779] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.186784] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.242076] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.243334] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.243340] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.299063] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.299637] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.299642] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.355059] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.355764] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.355770] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.411058] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.411755] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.411761] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.467057] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.467999] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.468006] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.523105] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.523747] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.523753] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.579046] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.579850] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.579855] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.635093] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.635719] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.635724] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.691095] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.692313] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.692319] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.748091] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.749307] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.749315] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.805084] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.805932] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.805937] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.861086] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.862317] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.862324] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.918084] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.918671] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.918676] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.974096] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74038.974797] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74038.974803] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.030077] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.030650] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74039.030654] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.086080] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.086640] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74039.086645] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.142055] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.142628] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74039.142633] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.198061] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.198621] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74039.198627] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.254059] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.254698] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74039.254703] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.310052] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.310735] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74039.310742] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.366063] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.366611] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74039.366617] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.422089] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.423350] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74039.423357] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.479100] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.479834] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74039.479840] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.535095] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.535942] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74039.535946] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.591082] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74039.592135] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88004682cd00 schedule

[74039.592142] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74043.622786] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

[74043.622803] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:2 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

[74043.622817] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[74043.622822] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, device number 31

[74043.622825] usb 2-2.2: USB disconnect, device number 32

[74043.622828] usb 2-2.2: unregistering device

[74043.622831] usb 2-2.2: unregistering interface 2-2.2:1.0

[74043.622891] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88004682cd00 start 4 [1/2 us]

[74043.622902] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: shutdown urb ffff8800af177c00 ep1in-intr

[74043.633268] usb 2-2.2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[74043.633360] usb 2-2: unregistering device

[74043.633364] usb 2-2: unregistering interface 2-2:1.0

[74043.633395] usb 2-2: unlink qh256-0001/ffff88007e8f2a80 start 27 [1/0 us]

[74043.633493] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: shutdown urb ffff8801219b7a80 ep1in-intr

[74043.633514] usb 2-2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[74043.633581] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:2 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

[74043.737060] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[74043.737073] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

[74044.427249] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

[74044.427269] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:2 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[74044.427280] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[74044.531073] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[74044.582062] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 high speed

[74044.582071] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:2 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[74044.633060] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device number 33 using ehci_hcd

[74044.685072] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 high speed

[74044.685082] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port:2 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[74044.749741] usb 2-2: default language 0x0409

[74044.750283] usb 2-2: udev 33, busnum 2, minor = 160

[74044.750287] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0608

[74044.750291] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[74044.750294] usb 2-2: Product: USB2.0 Hub

[74044.750403] usb 2-2: usb_probe_device

[74044.750408] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[74044.750632] usb 2-2: adding 2-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[74044.750673] hub 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[74044.750676] hub 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[74044.750679] hub 2-2:1.0: USB hub found

[74044.750989] hub 2-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

[74044.750992] hub 2-2:1.0: standalone hub

[74044.750994] hub 2-2:1.0: individual port power switching

[74044.750997] hub 2-2:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[74044.751032] hub 2-2:1.0: Single TT

[74044.751035] hub 2-2:1.0: TT requires at most 32 FS bit times (2664 ns)

[74044.751038] hub 2-2:1.0: Port indicators are supported

[74044.751041] hub 2-2:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

[74044.752635] hub 2-2:1.0: local power source is good

[74044.752642] hub 2-2:1.0: enabling power on all ports

[74044.753901] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '033'

[74044.853602] hub 2-2:1.0: port 2: status 0301 change 0001

[74044.954059] usb 2-2: link qh256-0001/ffff88007e8f2d00 start 29 [1/0 us]

[74044.954118] hub 2-2:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0004 evt 0000

[74044.954469] hub 2-2:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0000, 1.5 Mb/s

[74045.017731] usb 2-2.2: new low speed USB device number 34 using ehci_hcd

[74045.029340] hub 2-2:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[74045.106724] usb 2-2.2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[74045.107289] usb 2-2.2: default language 0x0409

[74045.109652] usb 2-2.2: udev 34, busnum 2, minor = 161

[74045.109657] usb 2-2.2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c062

[74045.109660] usb 2-2.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[74045.109664] usb 2-2.2: Product: USB Laser Mouse

[74045.109667] usb 2-2.2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[74045.109787] usb 2-2.2: usb_probe_device

[74045.109794] usb 2-2.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[74045.110921] usb 2-2.2: adding 2-2.2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[74045.111026] usbhid 2-2.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[74045.111030] usbhid 2-2.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[74045.115144] input: Logitech USB Laser Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb2/2-2/2-2.2/2-2.2:1.0/input/input21

[74045.115258] generic-usb 0003:046D:C062.000F: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.2-2.2/input0

[74045.115279] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '034'

[74046.576114] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88007e8f2f80 start 6 [1/2 us]

[74335.167398] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0).

[74335.167404] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.

[74335.174579] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0).

[74335.174585] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.

[74627.658070] usb 2-2.2: unlink qh8-0601/ffff88007e8f2f80 start 6 [1/2 us]

[74627.658766] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reused qh ffff88007e8f2f80 schedule

[74627.658771] usb 2-2.2: link qh8-0601/ffff88007e8f2f80 start 6 [1/2 us]

```

Anyone can help me?

thanks

----------

## Jaglover

Sounds like a hardware problem. Did you try this mouse in another USB port? Does this mouse work properly with some other computer? I'd say chances that there is something wrong with your Gentoo are close to zero.

----------

